# Competitive trail newbie. Where do I start?



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Just wanted to say Hi! I'm embarking on CTR with my FjordX gelding for the first time, this summer. Hilarious, I know. It looks like we'll be nearly the only ones in Western gear, btw. 

Around here, the endurance crowd is cut-throat, everyone for themselves. CTR is more supportive, happy sharing. Just from what I've observed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

You will enjoy CTR. When I got back into horse after years of not owning a horse. I started doing CTR. I figured it was a good place to learn about camping and trail riding with my horse.

Getting to spend a weekend with my horse and having judges critic me all weekend gave me lots of stuff to work on. And yes the other CTR riders were very supportive and helpful.

I don't think breed is as important in CTR as it is in endurance. As a ride manager who compiled reports after rides, I can say that about 50% of the horses that attended our rides were Arab or part Arab. About 25% were Foxtrotters and the remaining 25% came from all breeds. And I saw all breeds win.

Endurance are individual races. You could win on Saturday and loose on Sunday. CTR is a culmination of score for the weekend. Beginning with arrival in camp on Friday evening. Endurance horses can be the meanest horses on the trail ( although most are very well trained) Where as a CTR horse has to behave all weekend.

Endurance horses have to get from Point A to Point B fastest and with the best conditioning. CTR horses have to more versitile. They need to not only be able to complete the distance involved with good conditioning, but be able to handle the various obsticles that the judges will challenge them with.

Go and have fun.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

In this area (the NE), I have found both the endurance and CTR communities to be welcoming and newbie-friendly. I don't know that there is much difference in terms of trails/terrain between them-biggest difference is pace and distance.

Great place to start would be the AERC website (AERC=American Endurance Ride Conference, the governing body of endurance) and NATRC website (NATRC=North American Trail Ride Conference, which is a nationwide CTR organization). Not sure who your local CTR group might be, but it's a starting place. Both sites have links for people new to the sport and offer ride calendars, showing rides local to your area.

First and foremost suggestion would be to find a ride local to you and go volunteer. You will get to see how things run. Looking for a local mentor (I know the AERC site has mentoring program, not sure about NATRC) is also a great idea. If you are on FB, there are many distance-related groups who can provide you with help and possibly a local mentor.


----------



## svspag01 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you for all the suggestions! Kentucky doesn't seem to be a hot spot for CTR or endurance riding, however I'm going to hook up with trail riders in my area. I'm still going to keep up with polo but I am really looking forward to learning a new type of riding 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi! I do CTRs with NATRC.  CTR is a great sport. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have. I'm in Alabama. We have a couple of riders in Region Five from Tennessee, and I believe we had a great ride (Land Between the Lakes) in Kentucky a few years ago.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I was just going to add, that just because you want to get into trail riding doesn't mean you have to switch to western tack. There are plenty of trail riders that ride in English tack.

Don't know what part of Kentucky you are from but there is a member Greentree on here from the Bowling Green area. Check out the 2014 Miles you have ridden thread, she post in there fairly often.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What part of Kentucky? You must be more north than me....not a lot of polo around here. 

I was never taken with Competitive trail....too slow for me. Plus, too many RULES. 
I prefer endurance, where I choose the speed according to my horse and myself, and do not have to worry about anything else, except the final pulse down and trot out for the vet. Oh, and staying on the trail!

Let me know where you are, maybe we can meet up!!

Nancy


----------



## svspag01 (Mar 8, 2014)

greentree said:


> What part of Kentucky?


I'm in Louisville. It would be great if I could hook up with another rider!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am down in Bowling Green! Do you have a trailer? I want to ride up at Hoosier sometime, so I would pass right by you on the way. Otherwise I ride at Mammoth Cave.

Nancy


----------

